# Chertsey for Kew Gardens?



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We were thinking of visiting Kew Gardens in the Spring (if it ever comes 8O ) and thought that the CC&C sites at either Chertsey or Walton would be near but investigating the buses/trains it seems that both involve a complicated and long journey to Kew. Has anyone stayed at either site and visited Kew? If so how did you get there? On the other hand, are there any closer/better campsites?

Mrs D


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Haven't stayed at either, but used to live in the area. For Chertsey, you'd get the Waterloo train, change at Staines for Richmond (*), then change at Richmond onto the District Line. They're both easy changes, total travel time's just under an hour.

(*) You're changing off one train to Waterloo onto another one, but I think that's because the Chertsey trains go around the Brentford branch rather than the direct route through Richmond.

Looks like the trip from Walton's about the same duration, but it involves going in/out of Clapham Junction to get to Richmond...horrible place.

Paul


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks, that looks better than the TfL journey planner which seemed to involve about 4 changes! It seems a long journey for not many miles. I suppose we could risk driving - they say you need to be there shortly after free parking starts at 10am though.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Stayed at both the CCC site and the commercial one of the opposite side of the river.

Walk or bus trip to Station and its easy from there.

Have done this loads of times whilst our son went to Thorpe Park.

If you want details of the other site PM me and I will find it.


----------

